
The Useless Web - dutchbrit
http://www.theuselessweb.com
======
dexen
<http://HasTheLHCDestroyedTheEarthYet.com/>

    
    
        <script type="text/javascript"> 
          //Technically, this will be accurate...
          try {
            document.write("NO");
          } catch(err) {
            document.write("YES");
          }
        </script>
    
    

IIRC, the /robots.txt (now sadly missing) used to read, ``the robots will not
save you''.

~~~
liamzebedee
<http://ducksarethebest.com/>

    
    
      <!-- jQuery? more like crayQuery -->

------
nateabele
I disconcur with the evaluation criteria. It took me to this website, which is
_anything_ but useless: <http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com/>

~~~
BCM43
For those without flash, what does it do?

~~~
aw3c2
Plays some stupid He-Man cartoon music video.

~~~
bonobo
This video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4>

------
arscan
Based on the handful of sites that it sent me to, I'd rename this "The
Creative Web".

~~~
sharkweek
The internet is still pure magic to me. Sure I have understanding of the tech
but the personality and connectivity is just overwhelming when I pause and
really think about it. Sure there's plenty of junk, but it's all part of a
huge overall societal benefit.

------
motters
Not forgetting <http://zombo.com/>

~~~
Dove
Wow. About every three years I find out that zombo.com still exists, and am
surprised and delighted all over again.

------
ctdonath
"Strange how much human progress and achievement comes from contemplation of
the irrelevant." - Scott Kim

~~~
jacquesm
If you're short on time _don't_ buy his book inversions. And if you know
someone who is short on time then don't buy it for them as a Christmas gift
either.

------
elimisteve
From the title, I was hoping to read a crushing indictment of web developers
for mostly creating useless crap.

Sadly, it's more like the opposite: a shiny button inviting us all to view
useless crap.

~~~
teeja
Some of those are definitely not useless to kids. Remember when you were a kid
and some crabby old biddy gave you crap for 'wasting your time'? I do. As for
adults and the web: How 'useful' is porno? (Same principle)

------
acomjean
The useless pages reborn <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Useless_Pages>

with memepool.com updating again its like the 90s...

now only if Grant Barret would start posting articles to worldnewyork again,
we'd have come full circle. (all thats left is an archive of broken links....)

<http://grantbarrett.com/old-format-archives>

------
gagege
I can't believe <http://tunnelsnakes.com/> isn't on there.

------
mmailman77
WTF.......<http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/>

------
mmariani
Where the internet ends? <http://www.wwwdotcom.com>

~~~
guimarin
endoftheinter.net

and it never ends. there is always something beyond the end of the world.

------
tossacct
you're the man now dog - looping audio with gifs

Good example - <http://jeffgoldblum.ytmnd.com/>

www.ytmnd.com started 2001 - memes and fads. Mostly gradeschool level humor:
sophomoric, casual racism, sexism every ism you'd like to mention. Equally
hilarious and offensive.

<http://yourethemannowdog.ytmnd.com>

<http://jurassictourettes.ytmnd.com/> \- mashup of jurassic park and
"tourettes guy", watch the best parts of jurassic park in 10 minutes

<http://ytmnd.com/sites/top_rated/alltime>

<http://ytmnd.com/info/about>

------
dzuc
I'm impressed with how much consistent traffic this site has been sending my
way:
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/arena_images/56036/original_90541c1f...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/arena_images/56036/original_90541c1f7bab3c3d1ed1b0d3b743cd7d.png)

------
edmond_dantes
Anything that's a subdomain of <http://ytmnd.com>.

Personal favourite:
<http://youmakemetouchyourhandsforstupidreasons.ytmnd.com/>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
<http://rainbowstalin5.ytmnd.com/>

------
crisnoble
If you want to got to all the useless sites with one button click:
<http://jsfiddle.net/crismanNoble/jjAaf/embedded/result/>

Warning:

1)Put headphones in.

2) Your computer might crash hard.

------
nathan_long
Hilarious.

It doesn't fit in with these sites, but my favorite useless site is still
Beedogs: <http://www.beedogs.com/>

The best part is clicking for more beedogs repeatedly and reading what it
says.

------
p4bl0
Doesn't work for me (Firefox 10). But the list of URLs is available in the
JavaScript here: <http://www.theuselessweb.com/js/uselessweb.js>.

------
nikcub
complete list, clickable:

<http://heeeeeeeey.com/>

<http://www.koalastothemax.com/>

<http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com/>

<http://eelslap.com>

<http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/>

<http://ducksarethebest.com/>

<http://www.omfgdogs.com/>

<http://burymewithmymoney.com/>

<http://www.republiquedesmangues.fr/>

<http://www.hristu.net/>

<http://www.ismycomputeron.com/>

<http://randomcolour.com/>

<http://www.sanger.dk/>

<http://www.fallingfalling.com/>

<http://grandpanoclothes.com/>

<http://www.rrrgggbbb.com/>

<http://www.everydayim.com/>

<http://r33b.net/>

<http://cat-bounce.com/>

<http://www.leekspin.com/>

<http://dandandan.net/>

<http://sometimesredsometimesblue.com/>

<http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/>

<http://www.something.com/>

<http://www.winkyface.org/>

<http://isitchristmas.com/>

<http://hectorsalamanca.com/>

<http://ninjaflex.com/>

<http://ihasabucket.com/>

<http://corndogoncorndog.com/>

<http://www.oppositeofpoop.com/>

<http://giantbatfarts.com/>

<http://chickenonaraft.com/>

<http://www.nullingthevoid.com/>

<http://www.pleasedonate.biz/>

<http://www.itisamystery.com/>

<http://imaninja.com/>

<http://willthefuturebeaweso.me/>

<http://www.drunkronswanson.com/>

<http://salmonofcapistrano.com/>

<http://www.watermelonduck.com/>

<http://www.ooooiiii.com/>

<http://www.wwwdotcom.com/>

<http://www.ouaismaisbon.ch/>

<http://iamawesome.com/>

<http://beesbeesbees.com/>

<http://www.pleaselike.com/>

<http://crouton.net/>

<http://www.clicktoremove.com/>

<http://dastardlydigitofdestiny.com/>

<http://www.muchbetterthanthis.com/>

<http://www.nelson-haha.com/>

<http://www.wutdafuk.com/>

<http://colinsgiraffe.com/>

<http://trololololololololololo.com/>

<http://theshortanswer.com/>

<http://unicodesnowmanforyou.com/>

<http://www.patience-is-a-virtue.org/>

~~~
jgv
a few of these are from artist rafael rozendaal. check his work out here
<http://newrafael.com>

------
recycleme
<http://superbad.com/>

~~~
acomjean
I love superbad.

Its been around for a while, and with this reminder I see its been updated.

------
mkenyon
Photosensitive Seizure Warning!

Wiggling your mouse at <http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/> (one of the possible
sites) will trigger it.

------
sktrdie
Interesting what the <http://isitchristmas.com/> site is doing. It's using
websockets. Anyone can figure it out?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Used the Chrome Inspector. Looks like mouse movement tracking. It's bi-
directional too, I see the frames of mouse movement from other people. I think
perhaps this was supposed to show fake cursors of other people on the site,
but it isn't working?

~~~
halvsjur
That looks like it. Too bad there's no websocket support in Firebug.

------
matteodepalo
Awesome, but it misses the epic <http://nooooooooooooooo.com/>

------
FigBug
I submitted my site: <http://www.wasteaguid.info>

------
jwmoz
Some of these are brilliant! <http://heeeeeeeey.com/>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Which goes to <http://hooooooooo.com/>

------
sdeyerle
Loved this one - <http://heeeeeeeey.com/>

------
magikbum
<http://www.pointlesssites.com/>

------
srhngpr
<http://www.airhorn.org>

------
Stolpe
Ok, that's it. It's now officially f__k this s__t o'clock!

------
tommaxwell
I just sat here for like two hours... Thanks.

------
tgrass
Posted in my fb feed. A huge hit.

------
jtl09
it at least can spam your web browser's history mark

